# which reel is better



## eelslinger (Mar 2, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Just trying to get a little info on the reels. I need to get a new inshore reel and dont know wether to get a quantam cabo or one of the newstradic fi. If you have used one let me know what you think about it.


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a Stradic FI 2500 & 3000. They are both awesome reels and i have had no issues. I would highly recommend the FI series.


----------



## mistermogin (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a stradic 2500 and a 4000 and they are the smoothest reels I have ever owned. the drag system is awsome. my little 2500 has caught upper slot reds, 5 pound trout and some very nice flounder. getchu one.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Havent fished the cabo, but love my stradics


----------



## eelslinger (Mar 2, 2008)

Appreciate it guys


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Cabo's are a bit heavier. I don't know much about Quantum's return policy, but Shimano is extremely easy to work with if something does go wrong. If you don't want to spend that much money, the new Symetre's and Sahara's are very nice. The new Sahara is built almost exactly like the old Stella's. The main difference is the line roller. I have 2 Sahara 3000's and I won't fish anything else inshore right now.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

wil turned me on to the sahara 

i have one 2500 and i like it alot


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

i have fished the cabos for years now and they are fantastic. if you are tired of buying new gear every year then buy the cabos. well made reel for the price. they are alittle heaver than most but they are very strong and feel solid even whilefighting huge fish. plenty of great light reels on the market butthey feel like they are going to break with to much pressure (handle, gears ,drag ,etc.). jmo


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

a 2500 sahara is what I use, but I am wanting to try a Cabo baaaaadddd. I caught a 15lb tarpon on my 2500 sahara! Great reel for the money.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They are both good reels but I have to lean more toward the stradic on this one. It has a smoother drag and better quality bearings. Like someone said before, it is very easy and quick to get shimanos serviced or warrantied and most local shops can do this for you. I've been fishing the stradics for years and haven't had any serious failures. The symetre and sahara are also very nice reels.


----------



## dantheman1 (Apr 28, 2008)

I can just about guarantee you that the stradic's bearings/drags are not better than the cabos. Of course its smoother...its a freshwater reel with a worm gear (like a baitcaster). Cabos drags are ceramic/dual forced and will not over heat and they are smooth as well (stradicfi 3000 has 15lbs of drag cabo 30 has 23lbs). Best part about them is they're super easy to maintain and theres no need to pay someone else to do it. I canclean and lube all mine with ease, butwon't even trygoing into theshimanowith all the microscopic parts inside. IMO If I had to pick a true inshore reel from them that I'd get the spheros or 3500 baitrunner.


----------



## Hobie X 2 (Feb 3, 2009)

I've had a couple stradics for years....awesome!!!!!


----------



## eric m (Oct 4, 2007)

I have 3 stradics but can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

> *dantheman1 (1/29/2009)*I can just about guarantee you that the stradic's bearings/drags are not better than the cabos. Of course its smoother...its a freshwater reel with a worm gear (like a baitcaster). Cabos drags are ceramic/dual forced and will not over heat and they are smooth as well (stradicfi 3000 has 15lbs of drag cabo 30 has 23lbs). Best part about them is they're super easy to maintain and theres no need to pay someone else to do it. I canclean and lube all mine with ease, butwon't even trygoing into theshimanowith all the microscopic parts inside. IMO If I had to pick a true inshore reel from them that I'd get the spheros or 3500 baitrunner.


i had baitrunners and spheros reels and after a year sold them on ebay--for whatever i could get. the quality was poor even in comparison to lower end shimanos. 

the stradic was developed in 1995 as a saltwater reel--i bought one of the first ones that came off the boat. it ran smoothly until this year when i finally retired it. thats nearly 14 years with out a part replacement. 

we have one new stradic FI, and it seems superior to the 'old school' ones we have always used. 

but, im a shimano fan. hard to beat the initial quality, longivity and performance--at any level.

cheers.

drew


----------



## pcolafisherman (Feb 3, 2009)

PENN Sargus!!!!!!! but stratics are good reels too.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm on my third stradic fi. They are the smoothest reels I've ever had, but have had problems with them. The first one I had (for about 7 months), the foot of the frame bent at about a 45 degree angle. Sent it in, got another one for free :letsparty. After my first trip out with my new stradic, the gears felt like they were falling apart. Sent it in, got another free one :letsparty. This one has held up so far, but the gears do feel somewhat slippy with mono (can't feel it with braid). I haven't met another person with so much asone problem with it, so I would say go for the stradic fi. It's one of the smoothest reels out there and the chances of you getting a bad one like mine are very small. Shimano's customer service is top notch though. I would say go for the stradic fi, it's very light, smooth as crap, and customer service is great.


----------

